# Installation hangs



## Rui (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello there, I'm trying to install FreeBSD (tried 7.2 and 8.3 boot only discs) on AMD64 and after selecting the boot option the process eventually hangs up.

Normal boot option hangs (I suppose due to ACPI) in the following lines:


```
Pcib0: <ACPI HOST-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on ACPI0
Pci0: <ACPI PCI BUS> on PCI 0
```

but if I select the ACPI disabled option it hangs up in:


```
... Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0
```

I don't know what can I do to solve this, but still didn't try i386 cd, although I wanted to go for AMD64.


----------



## Rui (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, up there I meant 8.0beta3


----------



## Rui (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, from what I could see here http://blog.elitecoderz.net/freebsd...t-root-from-ufsdevmd0-and-is-stucked/2009/01/ a possible solution would be disabling USB2.0 support but my laptop's BIOS doesn't allow me to do that.
I tried booting FreeBSD 6.4 and with acpi disabled installation proceeded with any freeze. I'll try to go this way and then upgrade FreedBSD, so my next question: any possible problem/headache going that way?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 8, 2009)

Rui said:
			
		

> I tried booting FreeBSD 6.4 and with acpi disabled installation proceeded with any freeze. I'll try to go this way and then upgrade FreedBSD, so my next question: any possible problem/headache going that way?



In my experience, just time.  Be very conservative when following the upgrade instructions, except that on a fresh install with no users you can probably ignore the back-up step.  Definitely do `# make delete-old && make delete-old-libs` before you start adding third-party apps.

The 7.x -> 8.x jump is (well, seemed to me) to be "bigger" than the 6.x -> 7.x, but still nothing like the 4.x -> 5.x jump (which did not go flawlessly for me, unlike later).

(I have exactly zero experience with freebsd-update(8), so I can't say if that would work for you.)


----------



## Rui (Sep 22, 2009)

Well, installation of 6.4 went flawlessly, so as the upgrade to 7.0. After that problems came on boot, after the upgrade to 7.2. Installation with i386 and amd64 discs of FreeBSD 8.0 (betas and RC1) gives me those same problems I mentioned above, plus a "trap 12" on boot, I assume due to ACPI.. so I'll just wait for 8.0 final (if that's gonna help) or FreeBSD just on virtual machine...


----------



## Rui (Nov 2, 2009)

With RC2 the same problem... I tried several boot hints too but with no success.

When installing freebsd, after menu option selection, the boot process freezes at "Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0". On verbose booting it freezes giving some mode information:


```
md0: Preloaded image 4194304 bytes at 0xffffffff80c4be40
ATA PseudoRAID loaded
flowtable cleaner started
warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/md0

Start_init: trying /sbin/init
Start_init: trying /sbin/oinit
Start_init: trying /sbin/init.bak
Start_init: trying /rescue/init
Start_init: trying /stand/sysinstall
```

By the way it's a Clevo M540SR laptop, with chipset VIA VN896.


----------

